# Welsh 997 GT3 Correction



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thought I'd do a writeup on this fantastic car that we had in last week.

Although very new (around 1 month and 1100 miles), it had accidentally been washed by brush in a garage forecourt car wash, and this had done some damage to it.

When it arrived, the car didn't look too bad:



















So.. on with the usual wash routine, wheels, arches, shuts, etc.

Washing all the grilles, nooks and crannies:










Snowfoam dwelling:



















Then 2 bucket wash and luxury towel dry. Then inside to see what we were looking at:























































The worst parts were the spoiler and the passenger rear wing.

After claying and checking the paint depths several combinations of pad and polish were tried, in the end I settled on megs 105 and a yellow 3m pad in the main. This combination needing quite a few sets in the worst areas to get a flaw free finish.

Some 50/50's:




























Back outside to wash all the dust off, and we could see how the finish was progressing:





































Back inside, the whole car was refined with Swissvax cleaner fluid Pro on a blue 3m pad. Then Best of show was applied whilest the wheels, tyres, windows, interior etc was finished. BOS residue removed to leave these afters. Apologies for a little lens flare my camera picked up in the direct light shots. No outside afters as it was the end of a 13 hour day and pitch dark!








































































































































Thanks for looking, A long but rewarding detail...

Cheers!

James.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice james looks very deep and wet


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed.

Robbie


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

very very nice work fella. love how deep the red looks on this.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a fantastic car with beautiful depth and gloss to the finish


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

lovely james! really nice job!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice lovely car to work with too


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice.... I have a 996 Turbo in the same colour to do soon


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Such an awesome car! one of our clients has a white one on the way, cant wait!

Think I'd have mine in Riviera blue though :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice mate 

Neil


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats a beautiful Porsche. Beautiful finish as well.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Quality job, very nice!


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Stunning car with stunning results..................unlike the rugby! :wall:

Paul.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

lovely job stunning colour


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic car ,great results and the depth to the paint now looks bottomless well done :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

looked a rewarding job, fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

What a great looking car. I'm not a great 911 fan but the GT3 looks really good and after a full detail like that, it looks amazing!!!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Lovely motor.. you've brought a lovely deep red gloss out of the paintwork.


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

nice job on this amazing car!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely looking in motor! 

Nice work!


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Beautiful car. Guards red has always been my favourite colour for all 911 variants but you dont see to many of the newer shapes in that colour. Great work.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gorgeous Porsche and looks great in red.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking finish James :thumb:


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

One of the best looking cars IMO. She certainly deserves a good detailing process from time to time


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

After seeing this car in the flesh (before detail) it really is stunning. A really enthusiast owner as well.

James you did a stunning job there buddy!!


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Car porn, who brushed it?


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

*drool* stunning car and good work


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Stunning mate and great work there - Guards Red certainly does come up very nicely :thumb:

Although I'm with Clark here (great taste you have mate ), in that I'd be ordering mine in Riviera Blue, assuming I could manage to get the dealer to do a PTS on one, as Riviera isn't a standard or even optional colour, but there are some out there so it must be possible.

Thanks for posting 

Wonder who's going to be the first to detail the RS version on here - they're just about starting to come into the country now to their lucky owners so shouldn't be long I'd imagine?


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

kenny-c said:


> *drool* stunning car and good work


:thumb:


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

Viper said:


> Wonder who's going to be the first to detail the RS version on here - they're just about starting to come into the country now to their lucky owners so shouldn't be long I'd imagine?


Surely they will want to drive them for a few months


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Sadru said:


> Surely they will want to drive them for a few months


Of course :thumb: but many of our pros work with the dealers and prep cars for the owners before they take delivery, which is more what I meant


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

Viper said:


> Of course :thumb: but many of our pros work with the dealers and prep cars for the owners before they take delivery, which is more what I meant


For better aerodynamics etc


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

James thats a great job..... :thumb:


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Love Porsches in red!!! The car looks wonderfull


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

lovely job

cant help but ponder how the client "accidentally washed the car with a garage forecourt jet wash brush"

presuming he paid you a sizeable 3 figure sum (for us mere mortals at least) to correct the paintwork, we can probably conclude its not a "mistake" he'll making again in a hurry


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

What a lovely car and your skills are :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a great looking car - nice job .... Like the advertising board !


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Great finish!


----------

